# Hi Everyone



## JoinerAndy91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys.

I'm new to the forum but thought it would come in handy for answering a few of my questions and hopefully I can answer some of your questions also.

My girlfriend and I are flying out to Christchurch at the start of June. I work as a joiner so I need to send my tools over. The company I'm dealing with has told me I cannot send my batteries with my tools. I've been told I'll have to carry them in my hand luggage. I've got plenty of tools which means plenty of batteries and too many to carry in hand luggage.

Has anyone come across this before? 

Thanks in advance

JoinerAndy91 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

JoinerAndy91 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm new to the forum but thought it would come in handy for answering a few of my questions and hopefully I can answer some of your questions also.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Lithium Ion and Lithium Metal batteries have been classed as Dangerous Goods (DG) and hazardous since 2009 when restrictions were put in place to prevent them causing accidents from overheating / ignition even though not connected into any device or contained in equipment.
Their shipment is highly restricted nowadays and even though international couriers will carry them they can only be sent by approved customers and have to be packaged according to approved special packing instructions.

You are not allowed to carry these items in checked-in baggage.

You are allowed to carry up to a MAXIMUM of 2 spare batteries per person so long as they are no more than a Watt Hour rating of 100Wh.
If between 100Wh and 160Wh you must get the prior approval of the carrier and again no more than 2 per person in total.
You will be unable to carry any battery in excess of 160Wh.

In all case they must be packaged individually to prevent short circuit by either placing in their original packaging or insulating the terminals individually and placing them in their own bag. It would be a good idea to declare them at the airport prior to travel irrespective that you may or may not have informed the airline / carrier.

Just standard Civil Aviation Rules.

https://www.caa.govt.nz/aerodromes/Dangerous_Goods_Carried_By_Passengers_or_Crew.pdf


----------



## JoinerAndy91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi escapedtonz

Thanks for the information. Looks like I'm going to have difficulty getting my batteries over there.

I'll probably need to buy them once I'm out there but from what I've heard this won't be cheap.

Thanks again mate 😄


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

JoinerAndy91 said:


> Hi escapedtonz
> 
> Thanks for the information. Looks like I'm going to have difficulty getting my batteries over there.
> 
> ...


Yeah there's always the option of buying batteries this end, however it will be expensive.
May be cheaper just to replace the power tools from scratch.
No idea what stuff you have or need but you could get the power tools that all use the same batteries - you can get them in sets depending what trade your in to I think ? Check out www.mitre10mega.co.nz or www.bunnings.co.nz 
Called Ryobi - www.ryobi.co.nz
Or the other option is used stuff off www.trademe.co.nz


----------

